# **EUROCODE TUNING 2019 TAX SALE!!!** Ends April 19th



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

*Eurocode Tunings 2019 Tax Sale has begun!*

You don't want to miss out on these savings up to 40% off!
The sale will run from April 1st through April 19th

On top of the great savings on most of Eurocode Tunings Products, we are running a special on all APR products on our website. During this sale period, you will get 10% back on any and all APR items purchased from our website in the form of a Eurocode Tuning Coupon code valid for www.ecodetuning.com. These coupons code will be distributed once your orders have been delivered and will be valid for 12 months from the day it is emailed to you.





Also you can receive up to $350 back when purchasing any V1, V2 or V3 KW coilover kit from www.ecodetuning.com!
This promotion is valid through May 31st.​


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

​


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2004)

Only 11 days left!


----------

